
Ask HN: Do you know of bounty based developer programs for Crypto? - tjnikumbh
Do you know of any developer programs that reward developers for development on their platform in the crypto space, things like OST KIT (Developer Alpha) for example?
======
flignats
Request Network Hub has a 30mm fund available for developers to develop in
their eco

------
tjnikumbh
I'm kicking this list off with two programs I know:-

1\. Ethereum Foundation Grant

2\. OST Kit II Developer Program

------
WhiteOwlLion
GitCoin?

------
whb07
gitcoin

